# Deer Lease Buna Texas



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

We are in need of a few member to fill my deer lease in Buna Texas. About 6 miles north of buna on highway 96 off cr907. We have a total of 4700 ac. and we are only putting 29 member on lease this year. We are in the 13inch spread rule. We don't have water or electric but you can get by with barrel of water and generator. The price is 1,000 a gun/ family and filling up fast. Guest after thanksgiving and no joy riding after september 1th. This is a year around lease and kid friendly. 4x4 and atv allowed. corn feeder need to start spreading in August and protein is recommended. please call for a showing billy whitton 2817611397 or daniel brandon 8323098513 C&D HUNTING CLUB


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

tarboy55 said:


> We are in need of a few member to fill my deer lease in Buna Texas. About 6 miles north of buna on highway 96 off cr907. We have a total of 4700 ac. and we are only putting 29 member on lease this year. We are in the 13inch spread rule. We don't have water or electric but you can get by with barrel of water and generator. The price is 1,000 a gun/ family and filling up fast. Guest after thanksgiving and no joy riding after september 1th. This is a year around lease and kid friendly. 4x4 and atv allowed. corn feeder need to start spreading in August and protein is recommended. please call for a showing billy whitton 2817611397 or daniel brandon 8323098513 C&D HUNTING CLUB


$1k????? WHOA!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lots of folks on that lease and it amounts to 16 plus bucks an acre.

Charlie


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Lots of folks on that lease and it amounts to 16 plus bucks an acre.
> 
> Charlie


 My math says:: 29 folks x $1000 = $29000,,,divided by 4700 acres = $6.17 per acre...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Cougarpop

You know you are darn sure correct. Somehow I did it backwards. No wonder I failed so many math tests

Charlie


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess I just saw sticker shock.... broken down its not TOOOO bad.... 

My apologies folks!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

not a bad price this is what east Texas needs is to put less members and lower the presure. Now if you can just keep out the dog hunters ( not meant to the good ones ) and the thieves you can have a nice place. Good luck


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I would pay 2k if it was only 15 members still looking for a E Tex lease


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

How much for just the "pre-September 1st Joy Riding"?

Just asking.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

E or W off 96, 6-7$per acre is the normal or it is around my place, and most will have 1 hunter per 100acre. You failed to mention the # of deer per gun or # per family.


----------

